# Suns, Bledsoe can't come to extension agreement



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

@paulcoro:


> Suns did not come to a contract extension with Eric Bledsoe by tonight's deadline. He will be a restricted free agent in July
> 
> 
> @ESPNSteinLine 7m
> ...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think he'll stay in Phoenix.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

He'll still be restricted which makes this a non-story... unless we find out this season that he's not very good. Then, it could get interesting when someone overpays him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> He'll still be restricted which makes this a non-story... unless we find out this season that he's not very good. Then, it could get interesting when someone overpays him.


Some dumb team in the tanking contest could miss out on a top 3 pick and end up throwing a max offer sheet at this kid in some failed attempt to still land an impact player.

I can't think of a lotto team without a good young point guard though. MCDubs, Oladipo (is he's a PG), Rondo.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I have studied the first two Magic games super-closely. If Oladipo is going to learn to be a PG, he has a LONG way to go. If he's going to be an attacking SG, he's looking pretty good already. The Magic would be dynamic with Bledsoe/Oladipo in the backcourt.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> I have studied the first two Magic games super-closely. If Oladipo is going to learn to be a PG, he has a LONG way to go. If he's going to be an attacking SG, he's looking pretty good already. The Magic would be dynamic with Bledsoe/Oladipo in the backcourt.


As long as they aren't maxing out Bledsoe to get him, I agree.

Oladipo seems like a slasher 2 guard to me. There isn't many teams in the league with more intimidating interior defense than Indiana (if any), and he was fearless in his continued attack of the rim. 

He doesn't seem like a point to me. But organizations have tried forcing a player into the position they want before. Hopefully it doesn't hurt Oladipo in the long run.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Bledsoe isn't worth the 10+ million a year that he wants so he'll have to earn it by playing selfishly. If only he played for a taking team. ...

Suns just Joe Johnson'd themselves again.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

New NBA culture:
30 million overpay is part of the game.

He is worth 4 years 30 million, but Kings, Mavs or Cats will give him 4 years 60 million. Mr. Sarvar have zero chance to match the offer.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

If he plays well enough to get a max, we can pay him the max. 2 years from now the only contract we have on our books is Dragic. We can afford it if he plays really well.

Otherwise I dont really see him making MAX. Maybe 10 mil a year though.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Hyperion said:


> Bledsoe isn't worth the 10+ million a year that he wants so he'll have to earn it by playing selfishly. If only he played for a taking team. ...
> 
> Suns just Joe Johnson'd themselves again.


I disagree. If game one is a norm for Bledsoe, I dont have a problem paying him 10 million a year.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

When was the last time a big time young player stayed in Orlando? Please.. Bledsoe and Oladipo are going to be a defensive wrecking ball in Phoenix....


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

chilltown said:


> I disagree. If game one is a norm for Bledsoe, I dont have a problem paying him 10 million a year.


Yeah, just like Johnson. He wanted $10 million a yearBut ended up getting a crapload more. The Suns outsmarted themselves again. They are just too savvy.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

If Eric Bledsoe keeps this up he's going to earn that 10M and then some.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> If Eric Bledsoe keeps this up he's going to earn that 10M and then some.


It's always dangerous to pay a guy who's playing for a contract. That's the great irony of sports in the free agent era.


----------

